# Gaggia Classic Solenoid Valve Big Version



## Mr Bean2Cup (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello Gaggia manual coffee maker (with solenoid valves)users

As everyone on this site may know Gaggia /Philips has changed the very wellknown and well-performed solenoid valves (old version Olab) in their manual coffee machine's range to a smaller one which is not as reliable as the old version.

To replace this solenoid valve is a simple task and it is really worth it.

The new version is likely to start leaking after couple of years (that is not drips you may experience through the brew head with steam function on)This is internal as the wall of the valve is very thin.

The old version (olab) is solid and won't get blocked easily by limescale too (this does not mean you do not have to descale your coffee machine in every 2 months time)

Now I have the old version in stock (known Gaggia Classic solenoid valve) manufactured by OLAB for Gaggia

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/sec9e6d23c48e/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/12000608

If anyone interested in bulk purchase please contact me on [email protected]

Fit list:

Gaggia Classic,Gaggia Baby range (old or new)

Zsolt

MrBean2Cup


----------

